# Hay Feeder



## crackerjackjack (Dec 13, 2007)

Awhile back there was a topic on hay feeders. Well my clothes baskets worked great until Lily came. I had to come up with something new since there was three of them now. My husband got me a cart/wagon for my birthday. I just love it. It works great as a hay feeder. It fits nicely in their shed. When it is nice outside, I just pull it out so they can get some sun. I actually have 2 of them, one is used to transport water and hay. You can fit a whole square bale of straw it in. The donkeys don't waste hay with it either. It has a liner in the bottom. They don't roll it around either. I do put rocks under the wheels when it is outside. The handle is usually down, put I foregot to put it down for the picture. I can hook it to the lawn mower also. Only if the people that made this cart knew what it was being used for. They would just die.


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 13, 2007)

What a great idea, till one decides how to grab the handle and pull....just kidding but you never know





ps.....really nice pictures!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 14, 2007)

I like that idea ~ a lot!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 18, 2007)

I DON'T KNOW HOW I MISSED THIS

how perfect is that .... it is a mobile diner





LOL...I knew that clothes basket wasn't going to last





Lily is a true Donkey!!!


----------

